# This is harder than I expected…



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello I'm new to the forum and on my 2ww. My period is due in a few days, and I'm getting apprehensive. I thought there were signs of possibility - now I'm not so sure. I'm finding myself to be getting obsessed with my body and I didn't expect to be such a sucker during the wait. I've definitely got bigger breasts - that's no imagination, but no sign of spotting or anything, so I really am not sure. It's a bit like Christmas when you're a kid - will santa come?

Feeling a bit in a muddle about it - I think it is getting to me. My DP is stressed at the moment with a massive job application and so don't want to go on about it too much. It's a big deal for the both of us - as everyone will understand here. So, I'm really just coming to vent these - well, slightly unnerving feelings.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hang in there and dont rely on spotting I didnt get any with K.

The 2ww is so so hard, I am well known on here for the "knickerwatch" I undertook during mine x


----------



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

"knickerwatch"  
cheered me up!


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I wouldnt worry about the spotting thing i didnt get any at all with DD, just had AF type pain and getting the same thing this time on 2ww, sounds all good signs for you hang in there? zoe 1 xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello everyone.I am also new here and on my 2ww.
I  (or should I say we,DH and I) am on my 2nd round of IUI and have to wait until 25th to do my pee stick test.Sooo Looong to go.I don't know why I have to wait 18 days and everyone else seems to be 14.Hurumph.
I started my injections on day 3,suprecur and puregon daily jabs until day 12.Then I had my Pregnyl injection with the IUI 36 hours later.This was on 7th November.I had 3 big follies (2.2, 2.3 & 2.4) and 2 smaller ones at about 1.4 plus around 9.8 millon little swimmers washed,spun and ready to be let loose.Had bad cramps that evening,probably ovulation pains,but still managed   twice   Since then I havent had any pains.I had another Pregnyl inj last Monday with another to do on Saturday.I have had a bit of tummy ache all day today but it may be wind   windows open tonight.  No spotting but I didn't when I was pregnant with DD (natural conception after 4.5 years TTC) who was 2 last Saturday.I am trying to think back to the symptoms I had then but can't remember.Probably because I didn't know I was pregnant because I was told that I would need IVF ICSI to conceive.Thankfully they got it wrong  
So it would be lovely to chat with others in there 2ww at the moment to swap tales and, to be honest, make the time pass abit quicker 
Thanks for reading
XXX


----------



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello all here
My treatment is very basic at the moment - no drugs - so it's much the simpler. It's a lot to take on board with my body anyway - but having drugs must make this more so.

Huge good luck on your treatment. My AF bleed is due tomorrow, and I'm probably going to test Monday. Then maybe back to the whole shenanigans again, or welcome to a whole new shenanigan - the 9-month wait. Funny, isn't it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Barbar
just wanted to wish you   I too am on KNICKER WATCH!! 
hang on in there 
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Barbar ~ welcome to FF 

Lots of luck for your test on Monday.....hoping you get good news hun  

Come join the 2ww testers thread if you need some lovely people to chat to over the weekend 

*NOV/DEC 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165241.390

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

No luck this time. Both myself and my partner were inevitably upset - and I'm for sure feeling down about it. But I've booked the second try at the clinic, so back for more in 2 weeks.

Thanks for the supportive messages - I do appreciate it.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

so sorry to read your news


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

am so sorry girl,


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Barbar  

Sorry I have just seen your message - I am so sorry it didn't work this time.  Sending you lots of hugs.  

You know where we are if you need us.

Good luck for your next cycle.

Sue


----------

